# Bucking, bolting, leaping... and farting LOL



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

That was a really stupid idea on her part... LOL but it was funny she's lucky she didn't get hurt


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He didn't seem to mind it in the beginning but then spazzed, I think she was trying to desensitize him.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I was surprised she didn't drop the plastic sooner.... but then she was probably concentrating so hard on staying on, that she didn't think to.


----------



## Buckcherry (Nov 18, 2010)

Yeah I thought your supposed to desensitize on the ground first lol


----------



## TheLovedOne (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah I saw that video a while ago and laughed my head off but couldn't believe that she wouldn't drop the tarp sooner... wow is she ever lucky!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

But he didn't seem to mind at the beginning? weird lol


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

She rode that pretty well! Can't say I have ever tried to desensitise a horse using that particular method :wink: Each to their own.

Although that video perfectly illustrates why I love bigger horses - when they misbehave they generally do it on a straightish line.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

It's possible she did desensitize the horse to it on the ground first. Horses can spook from an object they've seen a bazillion times before.

My trainer has a yellow post at the edge of her property, I've ridden past it more times than I can count and one day it turned into the Evil, Horse-Eating, Yellow Post!! :shock: There I was, spinning around in circles going WTH!? :?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Ahaha that probably wasn't fun! Yeah I do imagine she did it from the ground first.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I wouldn't call it stupid, everyone has their own methods and we all know horses are weird creatures.

Jynx has been a trail pony for over a year now, we ride through dense bush almost daily in summer, she gets wacked by sticks, and leaves and branches and all kinds of foliage. One day I broke a stick with some leaves off and held it down in front of her nose to see if she wanted a nibble and she went BALLISTIC. You would have thought I was trying to electrocute her - she started spinning violently, throwing her head, backing up and snorting and doing everything in her power to get away from it. I ended up having to carry the stick home out of her sight, then get Shay-la to dismount and desensitize on the ground and then transfer it to me to keep her calm! You would have thought we were trying to kill her with that silly old stick!

Either way I adore this video and that woman is an unbelievable rider.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Wow! She's definitely a good rider - it wasn't easy to stay on! (and the horse is definitely a GOOD farter.... :lol: )


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wish I could ride through bucks like that, but come on, drop it sooner! Could have been really uglly. Now she will have to backtrack a lot to make up for that bad experience.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

What a determined pair!!!

I would have bailed as soon as the horse ran into the wall....if I hadn't fallen off by then


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

she is a great rider, that's for sure.
i've worked my horse with tarps or sheets all wrapped around him just cause i like him to be desensitized to everything, never know when it might help me out someday . and i agree that it's likely she used it in the ground first, probably numerous times.. i don't know about everyone else but my horse can be ridden with/through/past/under/over something a million and one times, but the next time, it's gonna kill him!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

In her defense, she was holding onto the tarp and the reins with the same hand. When you're riding a horse that's freaking out, you're not even CONSIDERING letting go.

I love the girl at the end. "oh my GAAWD." That horse had some fancy moves in it...Little rear/jumping action going on.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

bahaha funniest farts ever!


----------



## JessXxX (Oct 30, 2009)

wow shes good for staying on it's funny cos when my horse sppoked at my whip one day (which by the way even though I always ride with it just in case I very very rarely have to use it so it's not like hes scared of it cos a whack him with it all the time) my first reaction was to drop the whip... and grab the reins but then again I wasn't holding the reins at all cos I was sorting some stuff out haha next thing I know we're doing one eighties and galloping xD


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! I ride western, so I have a horn to grab onto in case of emergencies, but I would have fallen off right from the start! Seemed like a good de-sensitizing method, though. I mean, for all we know, she did sensitize him on the ground first, and this was the next step. Who knows what she's training him to do-- maybe she wants to ride in a parade with a long cape over his butt! That would be awesome.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

WOW , poor horse . i would throw a fit too if all of that was going on right above me . maybe she should have tried that on the ground first


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Shiny said:


> WOW , poor horse . i would throw a fit too if all of that was going on right above me . maybe she should have tried that on the ground first


How do you know she didn't? Just because a horse is desensitized to something on the ground, does NOT equal in the saddle. My Arab is completely tarp desensitized, and I bet you money she'd spook if I grabbed up a tarp and started dragging it after her! Having a handler on the ground confidentially showing the tarp is totally different then riding when the horse has to face the scary himself.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

nobody knows


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Wow! All said and done, she is an amazing rider.


----------

